# Gheenoe Trolling Motor Mount



## keb73 (Sep 18, 2008)

When putting a trolling motor mount on a Gheenoe,are you guys just using machine screws to attach the mount to the rails or are you bolting straight through?...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

On any boat, anything you don't want to lose overboard,
through bolt it! Anything bolted through fiberglass will
require a backing plate. Usually 1/2" plywood.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> On any boat, anything you don't want to lose overboard,
> through bolt it!


And use lock nuts!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not just lock nuts...stainless steel nylocks!

examples:
http://www.pitstopusa.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=4771


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You got it Brett! That is what I was thinking about, just did not remember the name for them.


Keb - I'll embarrass myself here, I did not put nylock nuts on my rear deck (bolted through the rub rails on my Gheenoe) and a few of them backed off. It was a bit of a surprise when I saw the deck starting to lift up @ 55mph ;D


----------



## keb73 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies...So bolt,fender washer,and nylocks and I'm golden then...Cool...

Hey Gramps,may I ask if anybody was behind you during "liftoff"...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Keb - Na it was on the long road from the ramp to the hwy.  It only pulled up a few inches, thankfully did not take flight!  There was an "OOOHHH SHHHH******" when I saw it though.  My push pole bracket is attached to the deck  :


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Says Gramps:
> There was an "OOOHHH SHHHH******" when I saw it though.


You been wake surfin' 13' whalers with RB too?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Keb - I think you got your answer already, so I'll just agree with Brett as well...nylon lock nuts with wide flat washers to spread the load, and bolt thru the rails and the deck, if you have one.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

1/4-20 stainless bolts with 1/4-20 nylon lock nuts are the way to go! I used aluminum plate for a backing plate on my trolling motor:










If you can, through bolt everything like said above, alot safer than having to replace or repair afterwards. If you can't through bolt, use plenty of 3m 5200 on all screws, it helps to keep them from backing out over time!
Weedy


----------



## keb73 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Weedy...Excellent!!!....


----------



## limelightsc (Mar 22, 2008)

Weedy - do you mind posting a photo of the top.

Thanks,
GP


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

first sell side mount then buy a mount from Birdsal marine and all will be good with the world!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> Weedy - do you mind posting a photo of the top.
> 
> Thanks,
> GP


I will try and get it up today.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

I had to make the mount for the auto pilot, I didn't want to spend the $$$ to by a raised mount from Custom Gheenoe. The "Auto Pilot" needs to be almost level to work properly. Hope the pics help! Also, I bolted it down so much cause I almost lost it when it just had the rivets in a really rough chop!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Weedy is that just starboard??

-T


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

> > Weedy - do you mind posting a photo of the top.
> >
> > Thanks,
> > GP
> ...


 [smiley=luck.gif]


----------

